# Lloydminster



## Diamondgirl (Dec 5, 2013)

Guys,

Can anyone give me any information on Lloydminster?
My husband has just got a job offer here and we are finding it very difficult to find any information online about this place,
We have no children so don't need to know about schools or anything like that just more general information,
What is Lloydminster like? Is there much to do there ie. shopping, nightlife ?
Any information would be greatly appreciated,

Many thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I drove through Lloydminster a number of years ago when driving across Canada... It's claim to fame is that it's in two provinces, other than that it wasn't very remarkable. Population about 20k. Nightlife consisted predominantly of standard fare pub/bar/grill and a hand full of night clubs we did not sample (early start the next day!)... It wasn't my cup of tea, but, I was raised in Toronto and have lived in NY, London, Paris and now the smallest of the lot Auckland. If small towns are your thing, its pretty fair representation of a Canadian one.


----------

